# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  كورس الصبار لتكثيف الشعر وعدم سقوطه وتنبيته من الجذور واطالته 15-20سم

## nessren200

[اليكي سيدتي الجميلة كورس الصبار لتكثيف الشعر وعدم سقوطه وتنبيته من الجذور واطالته بصورة ملحوظه
والنتيجه مضمون 100%



لقد ثبت علميا ان احسن علاج لتساقط الشعر وتنعيمة وتطويلة وتكثيفه وازالة القشرة من الشعر نهائيا :
هو الصبار

ومن اهميتة وفائدته انه يفيد فى المناطق ال خاليه من الشعر او الشعر فيها بيكون خفيف مثل منطقة الشعر من الامام فيقوم بدورة بتنبيت هذي المنطقه والشعر يطلع وينمو فيها من جديد وسوف تلاحظين بنفسك نمو شعر صغير من الامام
حيث ان اغلبيه البنات والسيدات يعانون من هذي المشكلة


اولا..........انبولات ألو ايفا بخلاصة الصبار المركزة لتغذية ومنع تساقط الشعر


انتاج شركة ايفا للمستحضرات الطبية



الصبار المركز الغني ب 12 فيتامين و20 معدن و17 بروتين يغذي الشعر من جذوره وحتى اطرافه فيقويه ويمنع تساقطه ويمنحه نموا صحيا وحيوية ملحوظة الاشراقه جديده امبولات الو ايفا باحتوائها على خلاصة الصبار المركزه توفر العناية المكثفة 

لتغذية الشعر من المنبت وحتى الاطراف
لتقوية الشعر ومنع تساقطه

طريقة الاستعمال



بعد غسل الشعر بالشامبو المناسب تكسر أنبولة الصبار


وتؤخذ محتوياتها الزيت الأخضر وتدلك به فروة الرأس
لمدة 5 دقائق ثم يترك على الشعر


تستعمل كدهان للشعر مرتين اسبوعيا

العلبه 4 امبولات











ثانيا............لوسيون بالصبار لتطويل الشعر فى الشهر من 15 سم الى 20 سم


و حل للصلع و للشعر الخفيف








و النتيحة بتظهر بعد 10 ايام ان شاء الله

هتلاحظى انه منع التساقط تماما و ان الشعر صار ثقيل و ناعم و غير متقصف

ولكن يجب الاستمرار على الكورس لمدة شهرين وبتشوفي بنفسك كيف النتيجه فعلا رهيبه

شعر طويل ولامع وبيصير كثيف وكل من يشاهدك بيلاحظ فعلا تغير شعرك وانا عن نفسي جربته وما استخدم غير هذا الكورس لشعري انا وبناتي الان



و هو مرخص من وزارة الصحة المصريه و جميع الاطباء يصفونه لتطويل الشعر بطريقة مذهلة

بالفعل سيدتي بتلاحظي الفرق خلال 10 ايام فقط شعرك اتحسن عن الاول والتساقط وقف

ومع الاستمرار لمدة شهرين بتشوفي طولة بنفسك كيف صار طويل وايضا كثيف
وهذا الكورس والله مجرب من قبل بنات كتير والحمد لله ما في احد استخدمة الا لما رجع وطلب مني كورس مره اخرى




طريقة الاستعمال "
نأخذ كمية وفيرة من اللسيون على راحة اليد ونأخذ منها باطراف اصابعنا ونبدأ في تدليك فروة الراس ويلزم التدليك جيدا حتى تمتص الفروة اللسيون ويتخلل خلالها

اما انا طريقتي كالتالي

بقوم بتفريغ اللسيون في عبوة رشاش وارش منها على الجزور في شعري حتى استفيد بكل قطرة من اللسيون واقوم بالتدليك جيدا

استخدم اللسيون يوميا للحصول على نتايج سريعه وملحوظه

اما انبولات الصبار فيتم استخدامها مع اللسيون بس مرتين بالاسبوع فقط




الكورس عبارة عن شهرين وخلال الشهرين تحتاجي الي4 عبوات من اللسيون+6علب من انبولات الصبار

سعر الكورس كامل 600 درهم شامل مصاريف الشحن والتوصيل




واتمنى منكم صالح الدعوات
وكل عام انتم بخير يارب

وانا في خدمة الجميع
[/QUOTE]

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يوووفقج

----------


## فوفا الامورة

اللهم وفقنا و وفق الجميع

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## مونتاج

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## احتاجك..

بالتوفيق

----------


## senyrita

بالتوفيق حبوبة

----------


## nessren200

تسلمين يارب الغالية

----------


## nessren200

( دَعٌأَء أَلَأًسّتٌغِفِأُرً ) 

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُتً )

----------


## nessren200

0000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

وووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## nessren200

llllllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## nessren200

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة

----------


## nessren200

استغفرك ربي واتوب اليك

----------


## nessren200

استغفرك ربي واتوب اليك

----------


## nessren200

استغفرك ربي واتوب اليك

----------


## nessren200

استغفرك ربي واتوب اليك

----------


## nessren200

يااارب

----------


## nessren200

يااارب

----------


## nessren200

ياااارب

----------


## nessren200

استغفرك ربي واتوب اليك

----------


## nessren200

( أُلَلًهًمِ أِنِتّ رّبّيً لًأِ أِلِهَ أَلُأِ أَنًتُ ، خٌلُقُتًنُيّ وّأِنّأِ عّبّدّڳَ ، وِأُنًأٌ عًلِى عّهًدُڳِ وَوّعًدًڳً مِأَ أِسٌتُطٌعُتِ، أِعُوٌذُ بُڳَ مٌنّ شَرٌ مُأًصِنّعّتٌ ، أًبٌوّء لّڳّ بٌنًعِمُتُڳّ عُلًيّ وًأُبُوِء لًڳَ بًذِنٌبَيً فَأِغٌفَرٌ لُيَ ، فَأَنِهّلِأِيّغِفِرِ أُلّذَنٌوَبٌ أُلِأُ أٌنُت

----------


## وفاء محمود

شكرا لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## شوقى مجعه

شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------

